# Port this ROM !



## GeeFrmCali (Aug 3, 2012)

Can someone ease port this ROM to fascinate ? D:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1803076

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

Have you seen jellybam?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeeFrmCali (Aug 3, 2012)

Does it suck or something ?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Thund3rStrik3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Jellybam looks like a pretty solid ROM. I wouldn't be able to flash the s2 version to my mezzy,would I?


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Thund3rStrik3 said:


> Jellybam looks like a pretty solid ROM. I wouldn't be able to flash the s2 version to my mezzy,would I?


No sir. Unless you want a paper weight.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

GeeFrmCali said:


> Does it suck or something ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


No same ordeal. Aokp + CM + PA. Includes supercharger, 3g & WiFi tweaks, bunch of aokp mods/addons, etc.. Think its for SG II . Came across it, pretty dope. But be hard to port it especially with everything it has (supercharger, etc.) To specially to make work on a whole different ROM. That's getting into a nightmare lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

